# Cool Blindfolds for BLD?



## Alex Hughes (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi all,

I started learning BLD and im in need of a good blindfold. My current one is so loose it wont even stay on my head (Was originally for sleeping.) I want one that looks pretty cool, like has a decal or something on it and isn't a solid color. Thanks a ton!

P.S. If anyone knows the one ColorfulPockets uses, I think his looks pretty cool.


----------



## Rnewms (Aug 8, 2016)

http://www.artscow.com/photo-gifts/sleeping-mask/sleeping-mask-460

You can choose one or design your own. The banner says 35% off if you use 35OFFSITE as a code.


----------



## Malkom (Aug 9, 2016)

Talking about colorfullpockets, does anyone know where he got his "i just peel the stickers off"shirt?


----------

